# General Discussion > Opinions >  ET, Phone Home

## Pararousia

Most sci-fi movies have aliens coming to harvest us humans, but seriously, do you think they would travel across the universe for a snack?

Or do you think they check in on us occasionally like some cosmic bookie who's placed bets on when we'll blow ourselves up?

Maybe you think they're waiting for us to mature a bit before we're taken into the "federation" and get to hang out with them?

Those are the usual theories you see in movies. The UFO sitings reported on the "news" don't usually sound so warm and fuzzy: cow mutilations, abductions, probes, etc.

So what do you think? Are there really UFOs out there? And if so, for what purpose? Or what are they really? This thread is open for any and all theories OR personal experiences if you dare!

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I voted 'highly skeptical, but possible'. I haven't seen a report I could believe yet, but I am open to the possibility. I have seen things that for a nanosecond I thought "What the heck is that?", but I always realise, "Oh, it is a helicopter with the sun shining on it", or "It's the street lights reflecting off the windows". I think most of the people who see UFOs are seeing the same things I see, but they never go beyond the "What the heck is that?" first response.

----------


## lastmagi

I'm with Tsuyoiko about "highly skeptical, but possible." I can't give any sound reasoning about why I think that, except that the universe is so immense, and it took only a chance fleck of life to start us off, but I'm open to it.

----------


## Pararousia

I'm really sitting on the fence on this one. I checked undecided, possible but skeptical, as well as spiritual/demonic in nature. I've heard good arguments on all three. If you're curious about the last one, you can check this out: 
http://www.asa3.org/ASA/PSCF/1976/JASA3-76Fowler.html
http://christiananswers.net/q-aig/aig-c028.html
http://www.bible.com/answers/aufos.html

Footnote: "Ever since the first modern UFO sightings reported by allied and axis pilots during World War II (they called them foo-fighters then), UFOs have been with us. The strange reports are global in nature and appear to be a wave phenomena. UFO waves are abrupt increases in the number of UFO reports. They come in addition to a smaller but constant flow of similar reports." I didn't know that this is where the term foo-fighters came from!

----------


## Kinsao

I'm with Tsuyoiko and Lastmagi on this one.  :Smiling:  I certainly wouldn't discount the possibility that there could be intelligent life out there (the universe is so inconceivably huge it would be more improbable if there wasn't), but I don't believe in alleged UFO sightings and alien abductions.  :Okashii:  I think they are just people mistaking things for other things.

----------


## bossel

UFOs are real, definitely. 
But, well, UFO just means "Unidentified Flying Object", it doesn't mean that some kind of extra-terrestrial spacecraft is involved. Most UFO sightings can be easily explained.

ET life exists, there is not much doubt about that. Whether they have the ability (or the interest) to come here, is another question.

----------


## lastmagi

> ET life exists, there is not much doubt about that.


*looks at bossel's avatar*

*knocks him down and takes him in for an autopsy  :Smiling:  *

----------


## Mars Man

I have to say that I go right along with my ever-present-in-spirit sister Tsuyoiko chan. At the same time (I only posted one vote though) I have to agree with bossel on that first comment, however. 

In reality I have talked to one lady (the mother of an old elementary friend) who claimed to have seen an UFO out on their farm in Northern Alabama. She was definitely not that kind of lady who dreams or deals in anything other than down-to-earth matters. She was a stout, hard-working farmer's wife, not so religious at all, though Roman Catholic, and seem to be a very understanding woman. 

Anyway she did see something very unusual hanging in the air down above the barn, some 400 meters from the house (slighty down hill from the house) one evening. They keep the cows in that area, and the pond is there also. After a minute or so, she said it shot upwards quite quickly, then disappeared.  :Doubt:  

I would not see her as making such a thing up, but. . .who knows what caused the perception of whatever it was...but, just maybe it is possible--I'd
like to think of myself as being a healthy sceptic.

----------


## Mycernius

I'd go with Bossel on this, and personal experience. I remember when I was about 10 or 11 seeing something hovering about two or three feet from the ground. It was flashing all types of colours and was very bright. I had no idea what it was, and still don't to this day, but it has always remained very vivid in my mind.

----------


## CC1

I voted skeptical but possible. I also agree that the universe is so large that there must be other intelligent life there somewhere. I really don't buy into the abduction theories though, nor do I believe the whole crop circle crap!

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> nor do I believe the whole crop circle crap!


As far as I can see they have proven that crop circles are a hoax, started by two farmers in the 70s. Experimenters have filmed themselves creating crop circles secretly, that are then reported by cereologists (i.e. those who believe the circles are ET) as impossible to hoax, for example CSICOP

Mind you, I prefer the term 'art' to 'hoax'. The circles obviously take a great deal of skill to produce, they were a totally original creation of the first 'hoaxers', and they stimulate public debate - which is what art is all about.

----------


## Kaminari

Oh -UFOs are definitely real, no doubt of it. 

Of course, they become not UFO's when you finally get to learn what they are - at which time they become IFO's (identified flying objects.)

----------


## Mars Man

I hear you on the ART statement there Tsuyoiko chan !! Those things are really masterpieces of imagination, struggle, time and inspiration !!

----------


## Sensuikan San

> As far as I can see they have proven that crop circles are a hoax, started by two farmers in the 70s. Experimenters have filmed themselves creating crop circles secretly, that are then reported by cereologists (i.e. those who believe the circles are ET) as impossible to hoax, for example CSICOP
> 
> Mind you, I prefer the term 'art' to 'hoax'. The circles obviously take a great deal of skill to produce, they were a totally original creation of the first 'hoaxers', and they stimulate public debate - which is what art is all about.


I wish there was more public debate about my stuff ......!

But - the crop circles (we have had them over here too) - has the "hoax theory" _really_ been proven?

Just interested ...

W

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> But - the crop circles (we have had them over here too) - has the "hoax theory" _really_ been proven?
> 
> Just interested ...
> 
> W


Well, it has been proven to my satisfaction, but maybe I'm easily satisfied!  :Blush:

----------

